# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes )  Piranhabox V1.30 Released . Support SPD6531C Read/Write/Improved gmail/wipe & More

## mohamed73

Piranhabox – Most Ferocious Chinese Phones Service Tool ☺   _+ What's New  + Piranhabox: V1.30  * Android Root/wipe/gmail reset Upgrade algorith Support more phones  * SPD fix 8810/6820 correct some error  * SPD 6531C NEW IC Added  * SPD 6531C Read Flash  * SPD 6531C Write Flash  * Mstar Reported Write bug for new flash fixed  * Coolsand Algo Improved write flash  * Improved Android TAB Wipe/ pattern lock Supported Brands Samsung, Huawie ,   Alcatel and few others brands  * Support server/ Update server moved to ultra high speed servers  * Piranhabox V1.30 Setup Uploaded in Piranhabox Support server ,  * login Software > Press Support access > enter password > Download latest version_  *
Download here*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *all my test here*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *if you like piranhabox like on facebook page >> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
Br.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Piranhabox Team☺

----------


## ahmedhiar

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

